# Bolbitis heudelotii



## parotet (19 Dec 2014)

Wow... I'd love to have this massive B. heudelotii growth over a tank... isn't it amazing?

http://simonsaquascapeblog.tumblr.c...atic-plant-bolbitis-heudelotii-stunning-giant

(Nice blog this one...)

Jordi


----------



## darren636 (19 Dec 2014)

Its nice
I expect it needs humidity


----------



## Mick.Dk (19 Dec 2014)

You will love it less, when you realise this is the stage, where leaves produce spores..............dusting everything around heavily


----------



## KarthikC (19 Dec 2014)

Looks lovely! Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers,

Karthik


----------



## parotet (19 Dec 2014)

darren636 said:


> I expect it needs humidity


It does, in my clear plastic box for emersed plants it is harder to keep tan most of the stem plants



Mick.Dk said:


> You will love it less, when you realise this is the stage, where leaves produce spores..............dusting everything around heavily


Ummm, anyway I'd love to see that fern jungle over my tank!

Jordi


----------

